# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Producción Orgánica  Exportaciones organicas 2009

## ruben77

Estimados foristas. 
Segun datos de Promperu en base a la data que maneja Aduanas, el año 2009 (que falta poco por acabar) el valor de las exportaciones de productos organicos de nuestro pais hacia los mercados internacionales bordearia o alcanzaria los 240 millones de dolares; involucrando a cerca de 36,000 productores organizados y alrededor de 300,000 has bajo certificacion, segun datos que maneja del SENASA (Autoridad Nacional en Fiscalizacion de la Produccion Organica a Nivel nacional).Temas similares: Negocio integral de frutas organicas de exportacion 2011-2012 Busco proveedores de Paltas Organicas Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas de limón y derivados crecieron 10% en el 2009 Artículo: Productos del biocomercio generaron ingresos por US$ 125 millones en exportaciones en el 2009 Artículo: Organizaciones productoras de cacao impulsan cultivos con certificaciones orgánicas y sostenibles

----------


## fer

Y los datos sobre exportaciones de paltas hass "orgánicas" hay algo al respecto o donde podría conseguirlo?

----------


## ruben77

Hola Fer
Al parecer solo tengo referencias de Eurofresh, una empresa (española sino me equivoco) que esta exportando la produccion de productores organicos de palto de la zona de Huacho.

----------

